# Test your range finder



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

I started shooting archery several years ago and bought an inexpensive Bushnell rangefinder to find out that it could not range black targets in low light. So, I searched AT for what was considered the best rangefinder. I concluded that the Leupold RX-1000/TBR with DNA was the best. I purchased one and have been happy ever since. I have also recommended the Leupold on several occasions. Its is a great rangefinder.

Fast forward to present time. I have shot with a lot of different people in the last two years and when comparing yardage with other's my Leupold is always a half to a full yard off. I thought that is no problem because I site my bow in using my rangefinder. Last weekend I shot two 8's a 1/4 inch below the 12 and this got me thinking. 

So, I got my tape measure out and tested the Leupold. At the bails the Leupold was within .1 yard short of being correct. On light brown targets it was .5 yards short and on black targets .7 to 1 yard short. When you shoot Known or Senior Known 45 and aim at the 12 all the time a half to full yard short is not a good thing. 

A friend was walking with me while I was testing and they had a Nikon Prostaff 5 rangefinder and I was amazed at who accurate it was. When the Nikon ranged a javelina at 60 yards as 60 yards I was impressed. Since then I ordered from Amazon a Nikon Arrow ID 5000 rangefinder and tested it yesterday. I went back to the javelina and ranged it at 30 yards and it read 27, then at 60 yards 56. Something is not right, I had it on meters. Once I changed it to yards it tested within .1 yards and usually the exact yardage on bails, brown, and black yardage. 

I'm not bashing Leupold and my results may be different than yours, nor am I trying to sell you on Nikon. 

I'm just saying if you have not tested your rangefinder with a tape measure it might be time. Don't wait several years to do so like me.


----------



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

Even some of the best range finders are only +/- 0.5 yards. Color/texture of the object can sure make a difference too.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Oldillini said:


> Even some of the best range finders are only +/- 0.5 yards. Color/texture of the object can sure make a difference too.


Both the Leupold and Nikon Arrow ID are advertised as +- half yard and I agree that color/texture and sunlight makes the difference.


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

So you concluded that model was the best from AT word of mouth? That can have varying results of success or failure based on Staff Shooters , the new product Hype Train etc etc....like having the coolest Ad or newest coolest shaped housing and trendy catch phrase features like " DNA" for example. Have you tested both units with a 100 foot tape measure ? You could be right, unless you do that how can you conclude which is more accurate ? Both Brands mentioned have marketed a few models that were turkeys. The previous Gen. Nikon 550 for example wasnt very good.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Left I Dominant said:


> So you concluded that model was the best from AT word of mouth? That can have varying results of success or failure based on Staff Shooters , the new product Hype Train etc etc....like having the coolest Ad or newest coolest shaped housing and trendy catch phrase features like " DNA" for example. Have you tested both units with a 100 foot tape measure ? You could be right, unless you do that how can you conclude which is more accurate ? Both Brands mentioned have marketed a few models that were turkeys. The previous Gen. Nikon 550 for example wasnt very good.


I have actually tested three models the Leupold 1000i, Bushnell Scout DX, and Nikon Arrow ID 5000, with a tape measure with actual ASA targets.


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

my bad, I didnt read the last couple sentences of your 1st post. It would be interesting to test 3 or 4 of the same models against each other to see if they all read the same.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

The Bushnell Scout 1000 DX arc was also very good on all targets colors and gives you the range in 1/10th. It also will display the range in a rounded number then is replaced with the angel. I'm carrying the Nikon Arrow ID 5000 tomorrow for a club shoot. The Leopold will also be in my shooting chair.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

I had a Leupold RX II that would read 5 yards hot at 50 yards. Called Leupold and the guy told me that 5 yards was within their specs. I told him that should be unacceptable and he said there was nothing they could do. Luckily for me it quit working and they sent me a 750 and it was much better.


----------



## bman940 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great to hear that you are happy with your Nikon rangefinder. Nikon defintely understands the requirement's of Archer's, look at how many they sponsor. Just goes to show you that sometimes there's an easy fix to a problem as well, meter's to yards.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a Leupold RX 111 and it is 2 yds off at 20 yds and 5 yds off at 80 yds. I used it on a real deer at 25 yds and it could not read it. When I called Leupold, I was told to use a target that was more reflective.


----------



## JATB20 (Jun 4, 2015)

I recently purchased the Nikon Arrow ID 5000 and I have been really impressed with its accuracy. Never used the Leupold so I have no input there.


----------



## hoytelement24c (Jun 4, 2013)

Both my friend and i have the nikon prostaff 3i and every target they read within .1 of each other no matter the distance


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Interesting.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I have owned 3 Nikon range finders. the last being the arrow id. They were all reliable and performed good. The biggest issue with the Nikons is the inability to read with ANY fog or haze in the air. The leupold is far superior when it comes to reading in all conditions and lighting. I have the 1200tbi dna now and it is best one Ive seen.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

ive used a nikon prostaff 5 for the past year in k45 and that thing has been awesome. 
every time I have checked it to a tape in light or dark it has been inches from dead nuts. 100% confidence in the prostaff 5.

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swamp Rabbit (Jun 19, 2006)

Very interesting. This caused me to go check mine. I have an old school Nikon 440. Prolly had it 10 years or so and been on MANY hunting trips. Here are my results:

White target no shadow or shadow dead on at 30 yds, 1/2 yd short at 46 yds, and dead on at 62 yds.
Brown deer target no shadow and shadow dead on at 30 and 46 yds and 1/2 yd long at 62 yds.
Black target no shadow or shadow 1/2 yd short at 30 and 46 yds and dead on at 62 yds.

This was all confirmed by a tape measure. I did check the ol "step it off" method. At 62 yds I was 3 yds off.

In 10 years or so I think I may have changed the batteries 2 times and honestly I only remember changing it once for sure. Thanks for this post.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Tagged.


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

My Nikon Archers Choice has been dead on always. I have tested it as well. We were at the Rinehart R100 shooting the Steel Buck challenge and the guy running the event was ranging with a leupold and yelling out letting everyone know this shot will be at 45 yards then i would walk up and let him know he was 3 yards off almost every time. It was pretty sad.


----------



## Lcp3557 (Nov 12, 2014)

it didn't take long for me to figure out that my leupold was costing me points. I have more confidence with the arrow ID 5000.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I have an ancient bushnell and its dead on ...just has to be 20and beyond


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

3rdCoastHunter said:


> My Nikon Archers Choice has been dead on always. I have tested it as well. We were at the Rinehart R100 shooting the Steel Buck challenge and the guy running the event was ranging with a leupold and yelling out letting everyone know this shot will be at 45 yards then i would walk up and let him know he was 3 yards off almost every time. It was pretty sad.


Agreed. My Nikon Archer's Choice not only has been spot-on, but it also agrees on nearly 100% of the ASA yardage cards.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

derwet said:


> Agreed. My Nikon Archer's Choice not only has been spot-on, but it also agrees on nearly 100% of the ASA yardage cards.


I'd never use the card yardage over my range finder!

To all posters, like any other piece of gear you must know how your range finder "works" (reads). If a few tenths of a yard matters to you then you best know how your sight tape and rangefinder mesh together. I take multiple readings from the stake in major tournaments. If a few tenths of a yard matters then you have to shoot the target from exactly where you ranged the target.


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the Leupold RX-1000/TBR with DNA. I can range better then it can (most the time) there is times standing in the same spot i get 3 different reading at the same target.


----------



## Mr. Rosewater (Jan 13, 2014)

Reading the exact yardage when compared to a steel tape probably doesn't matter as much to me. What matters is getting a different reading when measuring a constant distance. Noticed this when shooting the same field ranges time after time. This makes carrying a notebook a must.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

BruceZ said:


> I have the Leupold RX-1000/TBR with DNA. I can range better then it can (most the time) there is times standing in the same spot i get 3 different reading at the same target.


How far off are the readings each time. Mine will get a different reading if I hit the chest once then butt or away back slightly. But it's measuring to .1 

I'd send it back if your having big issues. Its the best I've laid my hands on to include vortex and Leica.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

BruceZ said:


> I have the Leupold RX-1000/TBR with DNA. I can range better then it can (most the time) there is times standing in the same spot i get 3 different reading at the same target.


Send back to Leupold. I bet they send a replacement.


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

Could it be the Leupold is correcting the angle (TBR)? It would read different than a rangefinder without this feature


----------



## Tom Sloniger (Mar 15, 2007)

Bushnell v2 for me....works in low light and seems to be accurate


----------

